
Why founders are so fond of The Alchemist? - Atinkerer
Last week I saw a study of favourite books among startup founders. The Alchemist topped the list. Personally, I didn&#x27;t found the book much helpful. Am I missing something?
======
Kevin_S
I read it as a late teen and it definitely resonated with me. I think I still
have it laying around at my parents. I'll go find it soon and give it another
read.

The idea of a "true purpose" and such is obviously something that will
resonate with startup founders. The boy's journey I'm sure also resonates
strongly.

------
bananicorn
Maybe it's just a good book - it doesn't have to be helpful to be good, right?
Also, are we talking about The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho [0]?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Alchemist_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Alchemist_\(novel\))

~~~
Atinkerer
Yes.

